# Sound decoder, is this any good?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking to convert to DCC on a budget. For sound I was thinking of placing a decoder in a box car that could be placed behind different locomotives until a sound decoder for each can be purchased. Is this a good decoder for this start-up idea.

http://www.jimsmodeltrains.com/MRC-...d-Only-DCC-Decoder-6-Diesel-Sounds_p_870.html

At this time I am 100% DC. The other equipment I am looking at are the NCE Power Cab starter set and the NCE 4 command decoders. My local hobby shop has these and their prices are actually better for NCE items than I can get online.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Feasible...yes...easy...no.Box cars don't have any current supply provisions from the wheelsets so some engineering in order here.Secondly,decoders usually need to be connected to a motor to run properly so a resistor may be needed between the motor leads.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have added lights to enough passenger cars that I have no issue adding track pickups to a box car. It is the decoder part I am unsure of.


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

It's a sound only decoder, with no provision for a motor, so it won't need a load resistor for where the motor would be. I think that's spot on for what you want to do.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Its a sound only decoder so you'll need a regular decoder in the loco.might work well, you'll have to put metal wheels with pick ups on the box car. You'll have to find a small plug for the loco/car so you can transfer it to other locos. The only thing I would say is MRC don't have a very good reputation for reliability when it cones to decoders, but for forty bucks its worth a go.
I have a NCE PowerCab and its great, you wont be disappointed.
The NCE decoders I've had won't stand much handling, I've had to resolder all the board connections on mine. You can of course use their direct eight pin decoder if your engine is dcc ready. You will get added light functions if using NCE command station and decoder.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I've just seen that Digitrax also have a similar product you might like to consider, a Soundbug which might a better bet than the MRC http://www.digitrax.com/products/sound-decoders/sfx006/


----------

